# هل كان "يسوع" كاهناً يهودياً أراد نسخ شريعة موسى ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]منذ فترة راسلت أحد المواقع اليهودية أسألهم كيف عن رأيهم فى "السيد المسيح" *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومر أكثر من شهر – كنت نسيت السؤال أصلاً -  قبل أن يأتينى رداً مطولاً على الإيميل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]- سأختصر قدر أستطاعتى بحيث لا أخل بالمعنى أو الرد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سنلاحظ أنه لا يتلفظ بـ ( المسيح ) ولكنه تارة يُعرَّفهُ بأسم "يسوع" وأخرى بأسم  "عيسى" !!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( تقول الرسالة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفقا لحكماء التلمود (كتاب سيفرا عن سفر اللاويين ٢٧ :٣٤، التلمود البابلي "صوم يوم الغفران" أو "كيفّوريم" ٨٠ب)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] لا يمكن أبدا أن تُنسخ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أو تغير وصايا التوراة التي نزلت من المولى تعالى على النبي موسى عليه السلام ( هكذا كتبها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
أنها القاعدة التاسعة ضمن ثلاث عشر قاعدة إيمانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى : ( النسخ ) شريعة موسى لا تنسخ، ولا يزاد فيها ولا ينقص منها لا في النص ولا في التفسير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال ﴿فَاحْرِصُوا عَلَى طَاعَةِ كُلِّ مَا أُوْصِيكُمْ بِهِ، لاَ تَزِيدُوا عَلَيْهِ وَلاَ تُنَقِّصُوا مِنْهُ﴾ (التثنية ١٢ :٣٢ ترجمة كتاب الحياة)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومن هذا السبب نجد فرقاً كبيراً بين أسفار التوراة وبين الأسفار الأخرى في الكتاب المقدس العبري. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الأنبياء،الذين تنبئوا بعد فترة التوراة ليست لهم القدرة والسلطة لتغير شيئا من وصايا التوراة.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الوصايا العشر ) من سفر الخروج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نسخة «كتاب التاج» التي ترجمها الحاخام سعيد الفيومي من العبرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الوصايا بين الإنسان وبين الله تعالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(( نسخ الوصية الثالثة من الوصايا العشر ))[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وهى ضمن أربعة وصايا بين الله والأنسان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]﴿لاَ تَحْلِفْ بِاسْمِ اللهِ رَّبِّكَ بَاطِلاً، لأَنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُبَرِّئُ مَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِاسْمِهِ بَاطِلاً.﴾[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](  سفر الخروج 20[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وقال – تعالى - أيضاً ( هكذا كتبها ) :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالرب إلهكم تتقون، وإياه تعبدون، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وباسمه تحلفون.  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( التثنية : 6 :13) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اتقوا الرب إلهكم وإياه اعبدوا وبه اعتصموا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وباسمه احلفوا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]،[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( تثنية 10 : 20 ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والسؤال  : من الذى أنزل هذه الوصايا ؟من هو قائل هذا الكلام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من المدهش أن نجد فى أنجيل متى من يقول :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]33. «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]37. بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( متى 5 : 33 : 37 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كيف تكون الوصية الثالثة من الشرير حسب ما يَزعُم (متى) - وعن أى شرير يُحدثنا هناك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– ان كان الله قد أرسل أبنه ( حاشاه ان يكون له ولد ) فهل يعتبر الأبن أن كلام أبيه كلام (الشرير) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
(( يُتبع ))[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot](( نسخ الوصية الرابعة من الوصايا العشر ))*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]إن الوصايا العشر هي أساس الشريعة التي نزلت من السماء على يد النبي موسى عليه السلام (هكذا كتبها)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنها تفرّعت بقية القوانين والوصايا التشريعية. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى سبيل المثال الوصية الرابعة التي تتحدث عن يوم السبت وحفظه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتتفرع عن هذه الوصية جميع الأعياد المذكورة في التوراة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
﴿اُذْكُرْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَدِّسْهُ لِتُقَدِّسَهُ، سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ وَتَصْنَعُ جَمِيعَ صَنَائِعَكَ، وَالْيَوْمُ السَّابِعُ سَبْتٌ للهِ رَّبِّكَ، لاَ تَصْنَعْ شَيْئاً مِنْ <الصَّنَائِعِ> [الصَّنَاعَاتِ]، أَنْتَ وَابْنُكَ وَابْنَتُكَ، عَبْدُكَ وَأَمَتُكَ وَبَهَائِمُكَ وَضَيْفُكَ اَلًّذِي فِي مُحَلِّكَ، لأنَّ اللهَ خَلَقَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبِحَارَ وَجَمِيعَ مَا فِيهَا وأُرَاحَهَا فِي الْيَوْمِ الْسَّابِعِ. لِذٰلِكَ بَارَكَ اللهُ فِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ وَقَدَّسَهُ.﴾[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot](الخروج 20)[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]
وبارك الله اليوم السابع وقدسه، لأنه استراح فيه من جميع أعمال الخلق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( الخروج :3 : 2 ترجمة كتاب الحياة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
احفظ  يوم السبت مقدسا كما أوصاك الرب إلهك (التثنية 5 : 12 الحياة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقول – تعالى -  أيضاً :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليحفظ بنو إسرائيل السبت ويحتفلوا به في كل أجيالهم عهدا أبديا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الخروج 31 : 15 :16 ترجمة كتاب الحياة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ونصوصاً أخرى عديدة تؤكد على ( حفظ السبت ) كيوم مقدس للرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل نكث الله ( العهد الأبدى ) ونسخ كلامه ؟ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- حاشاه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يذكر متى فى أنجيله (العهد الجديد)

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10. وإذا هناك رجل يده يابسة. وإذ أراد الفريسيون أن يشتكوا عليه بتهمة ما، سألوه: «أيحل شفاء المرضى في يوم السبت؟»[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]11. فأجابهم: «أي واحد منكم يكون عنده خروف واحد، فإذا وقع في حفرة يوم سبت، أفلا يمسكه وينتشله؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]12. فكم هو الإنسان أفضل كثيرا من الخروف! إذن يحل فعل الخير يوم السبت» -[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](متى 12)[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]
لو لاحظنا ( بفرض صحة الرواية ) التى ليس عندنا خبر بها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنها عاهة جسمانية قديمة  تيبس أطراف رُبما وُلد بها هكذا  حسب السياق المكتوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– فالرجل لم يتعرض لحادث – وإن أنتظار يوماً أضافياً لن يؤثر فى المُداواة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فلماذا أصر على هذا الفعل يوم السبت – إلا إذا كانت رغبته فى نسخه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نلاحظ أن (عيسى)  شجع تلاميذ بكسر السبت قبل هذه الواقعة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]في ستة أيام تعملون، أما يوم السبت فهو يوم عطلة مقدس للرب. كل من يقوم بعمل في يوم السبت يقتل حتما[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ثم يعود " مرقس " ليقول لنا على لسان (عيسى) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ.))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والسؤال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : متى جعل الله السبت للأنسان كى يخرق (عيسى) ويُعدل من شريعة السبت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان الأمر كذلك ( وهو ليس كذلك بكل تأكيد ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا أذاً أمر الله الشعب برجم الحطاب الذى أحتطب سبتاً ؟! (سفر العدد :15) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولإن كان (عيسى) هو الرب نفسه أفلا يتذكر أوامره لشعبه برجم الحطاب ؟
أنه الآن لا ينسخ أوامره فحسب – بل ينسخ فعله الذى فعل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]***** [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
جميع من أتبع الكاهن (يسوع) أنما أتبعوه لأنه نسخ شريعة رأها البعض ثقيلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحررهم منها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](يسوع) كان كاهناً اراد نسخ شريعة موسى التى لاتُنسخ حسب قانون الإيمان اليهودى القويم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال الموضوع هو عنوانه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ملحوظة : الألوان والأسطر والأقواس من عندى لزوم التنسيق [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*+ السيد يسوع المسيح له المجد لم يكن كاهنا ..
- الكهنوت فى اليهودية مقتصر على سبط لاوى و المسيح من سبط يهوذا .
+المسيح له المجد لم ينقض أو ينسخ الشريعة الموسوية بل أكملها كما قال هو بنفسه ..
- "لا تظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل. فإني الحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض، لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 5: 17، 18).
+ ردا على 






			33. «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.
37. بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.
( متى 5 : 33 : 37 )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

- كان مسموح قديما لليهود بالقسم بأسم الله حتى لا يشابهوا الأمم الوثنية ويقسموا بألهتهم ويكون ذلك ذريعة أو سببا للأبتعاد عن الله والألتصاق بالألهة الوثنية ..
* أما عن وصية المسيح فهى للكمال والرقى والسمو الروحى ووصية بأن يكون التعامل والكلام بكل صدق فقط بعيدا عن الكذب ..
= وليكن أسم الله وذكره بعيدا عن الأمور المادية بل يكون فى العبادات والصلوات .
+ ردا على موضوع وصية السبت ..
- المسيح أراد أن يوصل لهم المعنى الروحى ليوم السبت وهو تقديسه لله ولكن ليس بالمعنى الحرفى فأن كنت تعمل خيرا فهذه أرادة الله للأنسان فكذلك تكون تقدس السبت ..
* بالنسبة لموضوع الرجل الذى كان يحتطب وأمر الله بقتله لأنه كان يوم سبت ..
لم يكن اليهود فى حالة روحية تسمح لهم بالأفراز والتمييز فى الأمور فهذا كان يعتبر كسرا للوصية ولو لم يعاقب لكان حسب أستهانة بوصية الله وكان دافعا للجميع لكسر كل الوصايا ..
( اليهود فى ذلك الوقت كانوا يعتبروا فى فترة طفولة روحية ولم يكونوا قد نضجوا بعد فكان واجبا تنفيذ الوصايا بهذا الأسلوب حتى لا يضلوا )​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 سبتمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> عفوا وما واقع السؤال وهو موجه لموقع يهودى واجابوك عنه
> فى منتدى مسيحى
> وشكرا


*
مفيش مشكلة يا أستاذ ناجح ..
الأستاذ عبود بيطرح علينا أجابة سؤال من منظور تانى وبيتأكد من المعلومة اللى وصلته أذا كانت صحيحة أم خاطئة ..
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (19 سبتمبر 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> مفيش مشكلة يا أستاذ ناجح ..
> الأستاذ عبود بيطرح علينا أجابة سؤال من منظور تانى وبيتأكد من المعلومة اللى وصلته أذا كانت صحيحة أم خاطئة ..
> *


تمام
اشكرك لو وجدتك اجبت حذفت تعقيبى
ك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> +المسيح له المجد لم ينقض أو ينسخ الشريعة الموسوية بل أكملها كما قال هو بنفسه ..
> 
> +(1)  ردا على
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو مربط الفرس هنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot](1)*​*[FONT=&quot]هو بيقولك الشريعة عندى كاملة مُكملة – ما الذى سيُكمله (يسوع) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بمعنى أدق ما هو الناقص فى الشريعة الذى أكمله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليست من ضمن الوصايا العشر ؟ ( حسب الرد اليهودى ) هى الوصية الثالثة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا قال ( تحفظها ) ؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot](2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وماذا سأفعل فى قوله ( عهداً أبدياً ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العهد الأبدى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا تعنى أبدا أنهم فى مرحلة طفولة روحية أو تشريعية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو لم يتلفظ بـ ( أبدياً ) لجاز لنا أن نقول مثل قولك [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*معنى " للأبد " 
*

*1- باللغة العبرية " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














عولام " والتي ترجمت : للأبد , دائم , أبديّ, مدة طويلة . للأبد لا تعني أبدًا أنها لا تنتهي في الكتاب المقدّس لكنّ تعني أخر العمر أو الفترة الزمنية – هذا في حالة الطقوس و الفرائض الرمزية الوقتية - 
*
*
*

*مثال*
* هل الملوك الحاكمين بالحق للفقراء تبقى عروشهم إلى أبد الدهر ؟ طبعا لا ، بل إلى نهاية عمرهم 
" اَلْمَلِكُ الْحَاكِمُ بِالْحَقِّ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ يُثَبَّتُ كُرْسِيُّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. " ( سفر الأمثال 29 : 14 ).*
*
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما هو مربط الفرس هنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot](1)*​*[FONT=&quot]هو بيقولك الشريعة عندى كاملة مُكملة – ما الذى سيُكمله (يسوع) ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بمعنى أدق ما هو الناقص فى الشريعة الذى أكمله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



يا سيدى الفاضل ما يقول اللى هو عايز يقوله ..
هو بيقول اللي هو فاهمه من النص ومؤمن بيه ..
هو لو آمن باللى أنا بأقوله يبقى مسيحى مش يهودى 
وصدقنى ده موضوع مش هايخلص بكام مشاركة لأنك هتتناقش فى عقائد أيمانية ..[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> يا سيدى الفاضل ما يقول اللى هو عايز يقوله ..
> هو بيقول اللي هو فاهمه من النص ومؤمن بيه ..
> هو لو آمن باللى أنا بأقوله يبقى مسيحى مش يهودى
> .


 *[FONT=&quot]مايقول ...هو الكلام عليه جمرك ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بسألك أنت ...اية الناموس اللى كمل ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]معروف ان الناموس هو الشريعة ( أحكام وفرائض ) 
أية اللى كمل فيها هنا ؟ ( أنا كـ "عوبد" مش فاهم ) 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلفان – ماتحلفش – سبت - ما تسبتش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة حتى بولس الرسول ( صديقى العزيز اللى معقدنى ) نسفها نسف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فَلاَ يَحْكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ احَدٌ فِي أكْلٍ اوْ شُرْبٍ، اوْ مِنْ جِهَةِ عِيدٍ اوْ هِلاَلٍ اوْ سَبْتٍ ( كولوسى 2 : 16 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى هنا ( لغى السبت ) و ( لغى الحلف بأسم الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دولى من ضمن الوصايا العشر ( وصيتين أتلغوا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أية اللى كمل من وجهة نظر الفلسفة المسيحية ؟[/FONT]*​ 


> وصدقنى ده موضوع مش هايخلص بكام مشاركة لأنك هتتناقش فى عقائد أيمانية .


 *[FONT=&quot]ما نناقش ياسيدى ...دة باعت لى أيميل طوله بطول خمس خُطب جمعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رغاى رغى السنين ولا أجدعها سلفى فى مسجد المُرسى أبو العباس[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2015)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *معنى " للأبد " *
> *1- باللغة العبرية "
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]هناك رأى للأب ( تادرس يعقوب ) يقول :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ركز الربّ في هذا الأصحاح على السبت كعهد أبدي [16-17]، لأنه يخص حياتنا الأبدية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
ويقول القس ( منيس عبد النور )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن النص الوارد في سفر الخروج يفيد أن وصية السبت أُعطيت لشعب إسرائيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن الغرض منها هو أن يكون السبت علامة عهد بينهم وبين الله إلى الأبد, [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن في العهد الجديد تغيرت الحال فلا يوجد شعب بين الأمم يعتبره الله شعباً خاصاً له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى هنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : من قال أن الحال قد تغيرت ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] اليهود أنفسهم لا يقولون أن العهد معهم هم فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب المِشنا يجب على كل الإنسان أن يرى نفسه بأنه من الصفوة المختارة عند الخالق  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نجد في المِشنا ("سانهدرين" ٤: ١٣) ( إن مَلِكَ مُلُوكَ ٱلمُلُوكِ اَلمُقَدَّسُ تَبَارَكَ ٱللهُ قَدْ طَبَعَ ٱلإِنْسَ كُلُّهَا  بِخَتْمِ آدَمَ ٱلأَوَّلَ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَلَيْسَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ كَمِثْلَ صَاحِبِهِ لِهَذَا ٱلسِّبَبِ يَجِبُ عَلَى كُلٍ وَاحِدٍ وَوَاحِدٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ لأَجْلِي خُلِقَتِ ٱلدُّنْيَا )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهذا القول ينطبق على كل البشر من اليهود وغيرهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أنتهى كلامه )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]***** [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعنى كلامه أنه ليس هناك عهد قديم وعهد جديد ( وهو ما أكد عليه فى رسالته صراحةً أيضاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أن العهد أبدياً حتى قيام الساعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا فهمت حاجة كدة ؟ وألا هربانة منى ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 سبتمبر 2015)

هو مش نسخ للعهد ناسخ و منسوخ دا عهد جديد خالص ....brand new  و التنبوء بمجيء عهد جديد موجود في سفر اشعياء نفسه....و ان العهد دا هيكون عن طريق المسيا نفسه


> 1. هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ  بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.
> 2. لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.
> 3. قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ.
> 4. لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ.
> ...



و في سفر ارمياء اصحاح 31






> [*]31. هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً.
> [*]32.  لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ  أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ حِينَ  نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
> [*]33. بَلْ هَذَا  هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ  تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ  وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ  يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً.
> [*]34. وَلاَ يُعَلِّمُونَ بَعْدُ كُلُّ  وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ قَائِلِينَ: [اعْرِفُوا  الرَّبَّ] لأَنَّهُمْ كُلَّهُمْ سَيَعْرِفُونَنِي مِنْ صَغِيرِهِمْ إِلَى  كَبِيرِهِمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لأَنِّي أَصْفَحُ عَنْ إِثْمِهِمْ وَلاَ  أَذْكُرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ بَعْدُ.
> [*]35. هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ  الْجَاعِلُ الشَّمْسَ لِلإِضَاءَةِ نَهَاراً وَفَرَائِضَ الْقَمَرِ  وَالنُّجُومِ لِلإِضَاءَةِ لَيْلاً الزَّاجِرُ الْبَحْرَ حِينَ تَعِجُّ  أَمْوَاجُهُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ اسْمُهُ:



و في سفر حزقيال كمان نصوص بتقول انه الرب هيقطع عهد جديد مع شعبه و مع الغريب





> 21.  وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا آخُذُ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأُمَمِ الَّتِي ذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهَا,  وَأَجْمَعُهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ, وَآتِي بِهِمْ إِلَى أَرْضِهِمْ.
> 22.  وَأُصَيِّرُهُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فِي الأَرْضِ عَلَى جِبَالِ  إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَمَلِكٌ وَاحِدٌ يَكُونُ مَلِكاً عَلَيْهِمْ كُلِّهِمْ,  وَلاَ يَكُونُونَ بَعْدُ أُمَّتَيْنِ, وَلاَ يَنْقَسِمُونَ بَعْدُ إِلَى  مَمْلَكَتَيْنِ.
> 23. وَلاَ يَتَنَجَّسُونَ بَعْدُ بِأَصْنَامِهِمْ  وَلاَ بِرَجَاسَاتِهِمْ وَلاَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ مَعَاصِيهِمْ, بَلْ  أُخَلِّصُهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَسَاكِنِهِمِ الَّتِي فِيهَا أَخْطَأُوا  وَأُطَهِّرُهُمْ فَيَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً.
> 24.  وَدَاوُدُ عَبْدِي يَكُونُ مَلِكاً عَلَيْهِمْ, وَيَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ  رَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ, فَيَسْلُكُونَ فِي أَحْكَامِي وَيَحْفَظُونَ فَرَائِضِي  وَيَعْمَلُونَ بِهَا.
> ...


اجابتي يا عبود هتقول عليها كالعاده عاطفية مش عقلية و مش مقنعه بس ادينا بنحاول يا سيدي و اهو نصوص من العهد القديم اهي يا عم هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2015)

Y


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> هو مش نسخ للعهد ناسخ و منسوخ دا عهد جديد خالص ....brand new  و التنبوء بمجيء عهد جديد موجود في سفر اشعياء نفسه....و ان العهد دا هيكون عن طريق المسيا نفسه


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أسأل عن النصوص التى تتنبأ يالسيد المسيح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو كاتب من القواعد الإيمانية عند اليهود ( المسيا المنتظر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فسألته : أومال مين يا عم السيد المسيح أليس هو"يسوع" ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالى لأ مش هو ...
دة واحد – أو - (كاهن) حب ينسخ شريعة موسى ولم يفلح !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أعطانى شوية أدلة ( جبت منهم أتنين ) وطرحتهم هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما فيش (حلفان) علشان ما يتشبهوش بالوثنيين وقتها – طيب ما السيد المسيح ظهر
والوثنية تحتل بيت المقدس (الرومان)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ومافيش (سبت) يبقى (لغى) - (نسخ) أياً كان المُسمى اللغوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لايزال السؤال مطروحاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو الذى أكمله السيد المسيح فى الناموس ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أسأل عن النصوص التى تتنبأ يالسيد المسيح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو كاتب من القواعد الإيمانية عند اليهود ( المسيا المنتظر )*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فسألته : أومال مين يا عم السيد المسيح أليس هو"يسوع" ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالى لأ مش هو .
> 
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


يعنى يا عوبد
عاوز يعترف ويقولك احنا بقر وصلبنا المسيح المنتظر ههه ا
طبعا هما ينكروا تماما ان يسوع هو المسيح[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى يا عوبد
> عاوز يعترف ويقولك احنا بقر وصلبنا المسيح المنتظر ههه ا
> طبعا هما ينكروا تماما ان يسوع هو المسيح


 *[FONT=&quot]يا عمنا أنا فاااهم ... تلاتة أيمانات عظيم فاهم دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبيعى جدا أنه يقول مش هو المسيا المُنتظر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وطبيعى أن المُسلم يقول أن ربنا ما بيخلفش :new6:
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]سيبك منهم ..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو طرح إيمانه بأن الشريعة لاتُنسخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت بتقول لأ ما نسخش دة أكمل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكمل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أية بقى ؟ هى دى اللى هربانة منى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كابيتو موسكوليانى ؟[/FONT]*​:love34:​[/FONT]


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 سبتمبر 2015)

تحياتي أستاذنا.

الشريعة وُجدت لسبب: "فَلِمَاذَا النَّامُوسُ؟ قَدْ زِيدَ بِسَبَبِ التَّعَدِّيَاتِ، إِلَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَ النَّسْلُ الَّذِي قَدْ وُعِدَ لَهُ، مُرَتَّباً بِمَلاَئِكَةٍ فِي يَدِ وَسِيطٍ" غلاطية 19:3

ويقول القمص يعقوب تادرس معلقا على هذا النص: "يرفض القديس بولس فهم الناموس بكونه مضادًا لوعود الله، بل بالأحرى يؤكد أن عمل الناموس هو تحديد الوضع القانوني للإنسان أمام الله، وإن كان عاجزًا عن تقديم البرّ أو تغيير علاقة الإنسان بالله. سلطان حفظ أعمال الناموس الحرفية كأداة فعالة في تحقيق خطة الله محدود حتى يُعلن الإيمان ويأتي المسيح"

الذي أكمله يسوع المسيح هو سد عجز الشريعة عن طريق تغيير علاقة الإنسان بالله (لا عبيدا بل أبناء).

بالنسبة لتغيير يوم السبت. السبت هو مصطلح وليس يوما من أيام الأسبوع. اذا فهمنا هذه النقطة سيزول الإلتباس في الموضوع. السبت (المصطلح) عند المسيحيين هو يوم الأحد (يوم من الأسبوع)، وذلك لأن قيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات كانت يوم الأحد، بما في ذلك من إرتباط بين "راحة" الله بعد الخلق و"راحة" الله في القبر قبل القيامة، مع الفهم الصحيح لكلمة "راحة".

هناك سنين طويلة من الحوار بين المسيحيين واليهود، ومن ضمن ذلك الكثير من الكتب والمناظرات الموجودة على الانترنت.


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2015)

استاذنا العزيز عبود، قُلتَ :" سؤال الموضوع هو عنوانه: "*هل كان يسوع كاهناً يهودياً أراد نسخ شريعة موسى ؟*" 

مشرفنا الغالي و الإبن المبارك *عبد يسوع المسيح *  نفي في رده أن المسيح كان كاهنا، مُوثِقاً كلامه من العهد القديم، من الشريعة نفسها فيما تتتعلق بالكهنوت، و أحسن الرد  على الشبهات المطروحة في كلام الشخص اليهودي.

ولكن بقيت لديك مشكلة تتعلق بـِأمرين، وهذا حقك:

الأمر الأول، كيف يكونُ  "عهد جديد" في حين أن الرب قطع معهم عهداً أبدياً . 
والأمر الثاني،  "ما هو الذي أكملَه السيد المسيح في الشريعة؟" 

على الامر الأول المتعلق بالعهد الجديد، قام الإبن المبارك اوريجانوس المصري بتوضيح معنى كلمة "عولا" العبرية التي ترجمت الى أبدي. 

حضرتك رديت عليه متسائلا إذا كان ما فهمته من كلام المِشنا أنه يعني أن العهد أبدي حتى قيام الساعة؟ "وألا هربانة منك"؟

 يا سيدي، كلام المِنشا  لا أستطيع التعليق عليه لأني لم أقرأه ولكن يمكنني القول مبدئيا أنه يتعارض مع إيمان اليهود أنهم شعب الله الخاص، يعني هم الصفوة،  مما يجعل اليهودية ديانة غير تبشيرية. فكيف يمكن لليهودي أن يؤمن بأن  "يَجِبُ عَلَى كُلٍ وَاحِدٍ وَوَاحِدٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ لأَجْلِي خُلِقَتِ ٱلدُّنْيَا ؟ أرجو ألا يكون كلامي هذا داعيا لمناقشة هذه النقطة حفاظاً على السؤال الأصلي..... ليقل ما يريد أن يقوله. أصلا عندي ردود وتعليقات تنسف كل كلامه الغلط... يكفي قوله أن المسيح كان كاهنا أراد تغيير الشريعة. 

نعود للعهد الجديد. الإبنة *Gospel of Truth، *استشهدت بكلام الرب عن عهد جديد يشمل كل الأمم وليس اليهود فقط، من سفر إرميا 31 العدد 31، حيث يقول الرب: . هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً. وأيضا حزقيال 37 العدد 33.

ولكن يبدو أن تلك النصوص لم تلفت انتباهك. فرديت فقط على النصوص التي تتنبأ عن  السيد المسيح على أنها ليست المطلوبة.

أما الأمر الثاني عن "*ما هو الذي أكملَه السيد المسيح في الشريعة؟*" فقد رد عليه الإبن المبارك كيرلس.

قبل أن أنهِ كلامي بملخص، احب أن أرد على كلامك في المشاركة 19 الذي تقول فيه:
*دة حتى بولس الرسول ( صديقى العزيز اللى معقدنى ) نسفها نسف 
فَلاَ يَحْكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ احَدٌ فِي أكْلٍ اوْ شُرْبٍ، اوْ مِنْ جِهَةِ عِيدٍ اوْ هِلاَلٍ اوْ سَبْتٍ ( كولوسى 2 : 16)*

بولس يا عزيزي لم ينسف شيئا لأنه لم يأتِ بشيء جديد من عنده في كل ما كتب، إنما  ردد كلام الرب عن الأكل والشرب ويوم السبت بأسلوبه. والرب بدوره لم ينسف بل وضح معاني الناموس. لو قرأت الأناجيل الأربعة لتوضح لك ذلك.

ملخص الكلام:
السيد المسيح لم يكن كاهنا ولم يُرِدْ أن ينسخ شريعة موسى. فهو الذي أكَّدَ  في متى 5 قائلا: 
•	17. «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.
•	18. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.

وفي لوقا 16:
•	17. وَلَكِنَّ زَوَالَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ تَسْقُطَ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ.


*السيد المسيح* -له كل المجد-  أكمل الناموس بشخصه، لأن الناموس كان -كما ذكرت في مشاركتك رقم 9  أحكاما وفرائض- وقد أٌعطيَ من أجل تأديب الإنسان،  ولكن لا يخلصه لأن الخلاص ليس بإحكام وفرائض إنما بالنعمة المعطاة من الرب بالمسيح يسوع:

17. لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا. (يوحنا 1)


كلمة أخيرة تعطي مشاركة الإبن الغالي *grges monir* حقها:  لو اعترف اليهودي بأن يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر كما فعل أجداده رسل المسي، لصار مسيحيا مثلهم وبشر به للخلاص أسوة بهم.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]تحياتى للمحترم كيرلس ...وتعليقى أرجو أن تتقبله بصدر رحب كما عودتنا*​​


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> تحياتي أستاذنا.
> الذي أكمله يسوع المسيح هو سد عجز الشريعة عن طريق تغيير علاقة الإنسان بالله (لا عبيدا بل أبناء).
> .


*[FONT=&quot]الشريعة تقنين لحياة البشر برعاية المولى عز وجل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فلإن كانت عاجزة فصاحبها أعجز – حاشا لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كنا أبناءاً لله فهل يعنى هذا أننا لا نعبده ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل نرث الملكوت لمجرد أننا محظوظين وتم تعديل الشريعة أخيراً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا كان السيد المسيح قد جاء ليُكملها بعد أن كانت عاجزة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يعنى أن القرون السابقة كانت درباً من العبث على سبيل تجربة الأنسان ؟[/FONT]*​ 


> بالنسبة لتغيير يوم السبت. السبت هو مصطلح وليس يوما من أيام الأسبوع. اذا فهمنا هذه النقطة سيزول الإلتباس في الموضوع.


 *[FONT=&quot]من الصعب فهم أو أستيعاب أن يوم السبت هو ( مصطلح ) وليس يوم من أيام الأسبوع المعروفة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة اذا ذكره الله بالتحديد ( السبت ) وفى أكثر من موضع وعدد وسفر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا فليذكر يوم ويمُسك عن تحديده – فهو ليس بعاجز عن ذلك ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يترك لنا حرية أختيار اليوم ...لا أن يحدده (شرعاً) ويطلب قتل من يخالفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى ( السبت ) فى اليوم المحدد من الأسبوع وليس فى المصطلح  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا أمر بقتل الأنسان ثم عاد هو نفسه ليقول السبت للأنسان !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت بتخليهم يرجموا الحطاب لية طيب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان اليهود لسة أطفال (مانضجوش) ..!! ..يبقى العكس هو اللى كان يحصل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحنو عليهم لغاية ما يكبروا وبعد كدة تقسو ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش تتعامل بقسوة وترجع تحن تانى !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالحنية هنا فى حد ذاتها هى نسخ للقسوة التى كنت عليها سابقاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأنك تتدارك خطأ وقعت فيه وأردت إصلاحه – وحاشا لله أن يُخطئ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن التفسير فى غير محله [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> يا سيدي، كلام المِنشا  لا أستطيع التعليق عليه لأني لم أقرأه ولكن يمكنني القول مبدئيا أنه يتعارض مع إيمان اليهود أنهم شعب الله الخاص، يعني هم الصفوة،


 *[FONT=&quot]حول هذه النقطة تحديداً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هم يقولون أنه لا معنى للشعب المختار ( الشعب الخاص – الصفوة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إن الله جل وعز ينظر إلى جميع شعوب الأرض بأنهم متساوون لا فرق بينهم كما قال النبي عاموس :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]﴿أَلَسْتُمْ لِي يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلَ الْكُوشِيِّينَ؟ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَلَمْ أُخْرِجْ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ وَالْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ مِنْ كَفْتُورَ وَالآرَامِيِّينَ مِنْ قِيرٍ؟﴾[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
[FONT=&quot]( يستكمل قائلاً ) أنه [/FONT]لا يوجد فكرة أو موضوع في التوراة تقول إن بني إسرائيل أو اليهود متميزون عن غيرهم من البشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يعطِ الرب بني إسرائيل نوعية طبعية خصوصية أو قدسية إلا إنه أمرهم ﴿كُونُوا قِدِّيسِينَ لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ قُدُّوسٌ﴾ (اللاويين ١٩: ٢[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إن كل من يسلك الطريق الصحيح من البشر ويحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يسرق ولا يقتل فهو من الصالحين وعليه أن يعتبر نفسه من الشعب المختار.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] حسب المِشنا يجب على كل الإنسان أن يرى نفسه بأنه من الصفوة المختارة عند الخالق تعالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا القول ينطبق على كل البشر من اليهود وغيرهم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( هذا كلامه ) و لاأعرف ان كان يُجمّله أو (بيشتغلنى)[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا عمنا أنا فاااهم ... تلاتة أيمانات عظيم فاهم دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبيعى جدا أنه يقول مش هو المسيا المُنتظر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وطبيعى أن المُسلم يقول أن ربنا ما بيخلفش :new6:
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]سيبك منهم ..[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو طرح إيمانه بأن الشريعة لاتُنسخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت بتقول لأ ما نسخش دة أكمل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكمل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أية بقى ؟ هى دى اللى هربانة منى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كابيتو موسكوليانى ؟[/FONT]*​:love34:​[/FONT]


اها اوك
هربانة هنجبلنهالك يا كبير
انت تؤمر هههه[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*كما يفعل أخوتنا المسلمون حينما يقرأون الإنجيل قراءة قرآنية، هكذا يفعل أخوتنا اليهود عند قراءتهم للإنجيل.. فهم يقرأنوها قراءة يهودية تلمودية ناموسية...

لذلك يصابون بنوع من عدم الفهم والإدراك التام للمعاني الروحية المكتوبة في الإنجيل. وانتقادهم عادة لا يكون في محله وذلك بسبب اللبس الحاصل بين المفاهيم المسيحية وغير المسيحية..

يكفي أن تقرأ تعليقهم حول شفاء المشلول يوم السبت كيف أن اعتراضهم أنه كان بإمكان السيد المسيح أن ينتظر يوماً إضافياً لشفاء المشلول. لكن فاتهم أن المسيح أراد مسبقاً أن يشفيه يوم السبت خصوصاً لزرع مفهوم جديد عن السبت.. أي أنه شفاءه يوم السبت لم يكن عبثاً أو عنداً.. بل من أجل توضيح رسالة مهمة وجديدة تخص العهد الجديد.

مع الأسف أنا شديد الإنشغال في الفترة الأخيرة ولا يمكنني سوى القراءة بالمنتدى من غير مشاركات.. لو كان عندي وقت لشرحت لك كل ما كتبه الموقع اليهودي سطر سطر... صلي من أجلي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> ا
> 
> نعود للعهد الجديد. الإبنة *Gospel of Truth، *استشهدت بكلام الرب عن عهد جديد يشمل كل الأمم وليس اليهود فقط، من سفر إرميا 31 العدد 31، حيث يقول الرب: . هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً. وأيضا حزقيال 37 العدد 33.
> 
> ولكن يبدو أن تلك النصوص لم تلفت انتباهك. فرديت فقط على النصوص التي تتنبأ عن  السيد المسيح على أنها ليست المطلوبة..



شكرا امي امة علي توضيح قصدي من الرد لانه اسلوبي من الواضح انه لم يوصل المطلوب لاستاذنا عبود

العهد الجديد الموعود به توراتيا يشمل تغيير بعض الاشياء طبعا عن اليهودية كالقسم او قدسية السبت و انا ارحب بتصحيح اي من الاخوه لي 

هو عهد لبيت اسرائيل و الامم علي حد سواء

لم اقصد التنبوء بالمسيح فقط من خلال تلك النصوص و لو انه اهم حاجه في هذا العهد الجديد لا قصدت توضيح انه الرب وعد اسرائيل بعهد جديد

كونهم اعترفوا به او لم يعترفوا فهذا امر طبيعي لقول المسيح لا كرامه لنبي في وطنه و لانه جاء لخاصته التي ما قبلته

و العهد الجديد الي جاء به المسيح احد اسباب رفضه

اتمني الرد دا يكون ساعدك

سلام يا عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2015)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> العهد الجديد الموعود به توراتيا *يشمل تغيير *بعض الاشياء *طبعا *عن اليهودية كالقسم او قدسية السبت *و انا ارحب بتصحيح اي من الاخوه لي
> *
> *سلام يا عبود*


*[FONT=&quot]ولماذا يشمل ( التغيير) و ( طبعا ) ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا يكون أضافة ؟[/FONT]*​*وبدون اللجوء لأحد كى يصحح لك طالما وضعتى أجابتك*​*يجب ان تكونى متمكنة منها 
*​​*سلام يا جوسبل *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 سبتمبر 2015)

*الشريعة تقنين لحياة البشر برعاية المولى عز وجل
فلإن كانت عاجزة فصاحبها أعجز – حاشا لله

ده صحيح لو كنت تعتقد ان الشريعة هي الحل، المسيحية لا تعتقد بذلك.

إن كنا أبناءاً لله فهل يعنى هذا أننا لا نعبده ؟!

هنالك خلط للمفاهيم في سؤالك أستاذنا، والأغلب أنها ليست نابعة منك بل من قلّة فهم بعض المسيحيين لهذه النقطة. العبودية تعني أن يقودك شيء/شخص/فكرة، ومن هذا المنطلق هنالك عبيد للمال أو للجاه...إلخ. ولذلك نحن كمسيحيين لا ننكر عبوديتنا لله! لكن المقصود بالمقارنة بين الإبن والعبد هو نوع العلاقة بينك وبين الله، هنالك فرق يجب تمييزه.

هل نرث الملكوت لمجرد أننا محظوظين وتم تعديل الشريعة أخيراً ؟

مافيش حظ في الموضوع. الشريعة لم يتم تعديلها بل تم "تعديل" الإنسان الذي يقبل المسيح.

وإذا كان السيد المسيح قد جاء ليُكملها بعد أن كانت عاجزة
فهل هذا يعنى أن القرون السابقة كانت درباً من العبث على سبيل تجربة الأنسان ؟

لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت، نحن نؤمن أن هذا هو ترتيب الرب للأمور.

من الصعب فهم أو أستيعاب أن يوم السبت هو ( مصطلح ) وليس يوم من أيام الأسبوع المعروفة.

كل شيء صعب للذين يغلقون قلوبهم. التفسير موجود وأعتقد أنه منطقي، أما الإيمان به وتصديقه فمتروك لكل شخص.

خاصة اذا ذكره الله بالتحديد ( السبت ) وفى أكثر من موضع وعدد وسفر
وألا فليذكر يوم ويمُسك عن تحديده – فهو ليس بعاجز عن ذلك !
ثم يترك لنا حرية أختيار اليوم

تم تحديده لكي يجتمع عليه الناس ولا يتشتتوا، لكنه بحد ذاته (كيوم وليس كمصطلح) ليس له قيمة!

فلماذا أمر بقتل الأنسان ثم عاد هو نفسه ليقول السبت للأنسان !!
كنت بتخليهم يرجموا الحطاب لية طيب ؟

يا ريتك كنت سألت هذا السؤال لصاحبك اليهودي 

فالحنية هنا فى حد ذاتها هى نسخ للقسوة التى كنت عليها سابقاً
وكأنك تتدارك خطأ وقعت فيه وأردت إصلاحه – وحاشا لله أن يُخطئ

فلنفرض فرضا فرضا فرضا أن "خطأ ما" حصل، وتم إصلاحه، حضرتك زعلان عشان تم إصلاحه؟ نرجع للشريعة القاسية؟

رب المجد قال: "لقساوة قلوبكم"، شريعة قاسية لشعب قاسي.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2015)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> ده صحيح لو كنت تعتقد ان الشريعة هي الحل،
> المسيحية لا تعتقد بذلك.
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]لا طلاق الا لعلة زنا ( دى شريعة ) هل تستطيع أستبدالها بإباحة التعدد والطلاق *​*[FONT=&quot]؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً لأ *​*[FONT=&quot]...تبقى شريعة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو وضعت قوانين للإيمان لازم يكون مُستقى من شريعة ووصايا ربانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا يبقى محض تأليف ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ذكراً وأنثى خلقهما الله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – دة فى حد ذاته أسمها " شريعة الله "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا نرفض زواج المثليين ؟ لأنه خارج عن (شريعة الله) 
وسُنته الكونية التى تقول ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من بدء الخليقة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكن واضح أن مفهوم الشريعة فى المسيحية مُختَلِفْ كمسمى أو كفلسفة و رؤية إيمانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) لا أستطيع أن أوافقك على أن السبت مصطلح – ولكن هذا هو أيمانك فحسب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد أحسنت التعبير عنه ولا أُزايد عليه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) اليهودى كان كلامه واضح مُدعم بأدلته الخاصة به وبإيمانه ..وهو مش صاحبى ولا حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة حيا الله واحد على النت فاتح موقع ..صحى م النوم أفتكر أنه ماردش على سؤال وُجه له من عام 1901 :new6:

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا أشكرك لأهتمامك ..شرحك وصل وأستوعبته[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (24 سبتمبر 2015)

> نا فهمت حاجة كدة ؟ وألا هربانة منى ؟



هربانة منك ،، 

الحاجة ملحة لفهم الناموس من منظور مسيحي. بشجعك تقرأ رسالة رومية وغلاطية لأنو فيها توضيح لمفاهيم كتيرة متل الناموس ومفهوم (إتمام) الناموس. ونقص الناموس. 

آخر كلمات المسيح على الصليب (قد أكمل). تستطيع ربطها مع وصايا وتشريعات العهد القديم فيما يتعلق بالذبائح. وكيف انتهت هذه الشرائع بمجيء المسيح وموته على الصليب (إقرأ عبرانيين للإستزادة)

ومن ثم هناك بعض النصوص هنا وهناك بخصوص الناموس والتعدي عليه مثل رسالة يعقوب 2: 

عندما لخص المسيح الشريعة لخصها بوصيتين: تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ونفسك وفكرك وقريبك كنفسك. لاحظ بالأساس أنه تعامل مع باقي الوصايا باستخدام تعبير: قد سمعتم أنه قيل للأولين ... ! وعندما سُئِل عن أهم وصية لخصها هكذا، واعتبرها ملخص كل الناموس:
36 يا معلم، أية وصية هي العظمى في الناموس 37 فقال له يسوع: تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك، ومن كل فكرك 38 هذه هي الوصية الأولى والعظمى 39 والثانية مثلها: تحب قريبك كنفسك 40 بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء


الناموس ناقص لأنه يقول أن أجرة الخطية موت ، وأن الجميع فسدوا وزاغوا وأعوزهم .. لذلك ينبغي أن يتم بهم حكم الموت (الأبدي) .. فهل كان الناموس هو قصد الله للإنسان؟ الجواب لا وبتقدر تقرأه بالرسالة إلى غلاطية:
 "فلماذا الناموس؟ قد زيد بسبب التعديات، إلى أن يأتي النسل الذي قد وعد له، مرتبا بملائكة في يد وسيط"
المسيح هو غاية الناموس، فالناموس أساساً أمر زمني لغاية محيء المسيح، وبعضاً من ملامحه رمزاً للمسيح كما نقرأ في العبرانيين ووقتية لحين مجيء المسيح: 
9 الذي هو رمز للوقت الحاضر، الذي فيه تقدم قرابين وذبائح، لا يمكن من جهة الضمير أن تكمل الذي يخدم
10 وهي قائمة بأطعمة وأشربة وغسلات مختلفة وفرائض جسدية فقط، موضوعة إلى وقت الإصلاح


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (6 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام للجميع,

ألخص ما قيل مع تصحيح مهم عن " نقصان" الناموس

1- الناموس ليس ناقصا حتى يُكمل"إذا الناموس مقدس والوصية مقدسة وعادلة وصالحة.". فالسيد المسيح لم يكمل نقصان الناموس لان ليس من نقصان في الناموس ,حاشا  , بل تممه, اي عمل ما كان مقصودا من الناموس . اتى بالناموس الى غايته "لأَنَّ غَايَةَ النَّامُوسِ هِيَ: الْمَسِيحُ لِلْبِرِّ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ."

2- الناموس لم يكن أبدا هو قصد الله النهائي, بل كان تدبيرا مؤقتا الى ان يأتي ملئ الزمان "إلى أن يأتي النسل الذي قد وعد له" (المسيح)

3- الناموس كان بشكل خاص لشعب معين " الامة الاسرائيلية" , و في النفس الوقت موجه لكل الناس ليفهموا ما هي الخطية"أن بالناموس معرفة الخطية."

4- المسيحية ليست تحت " الناموس" و بالتالي كل ما هو مكتوب فيه لا يلزم المسيحي بالعمل به. قد يقول قائل : مهلا و لكن ماذا عن الوصايا العشر مثلا؟ أقول لك انها كلها متضمنة في العهد الجديد ما عدا حفظ يوم السبت . و هو ما يوافق تماما شروحات السيد المسيح و الرسل عن الناموس و عهده, و عن العهد الجديد عهد النعمة الذي نعيش فيه "أنكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة."


سيأتي اليوم ( بعد اختطاف الكنيسة )الذي فيه تنفتح أعين الامة اليهودية و سيقرأوا النبوات و سيفهموا أن الذي صلبوه و قتلوه يقينا ( و ليس شبه لهم) هو المسيح المنتظر, الملك و الاله المعبود

تحية,


----------

